# Iced Coffee



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello! 

The summers are here and I've just introduced a few chillers on my menu. Along with this I'm thinking of also introducing Iced Coffee on the menu. Unfortunately, I don't have one of those expensive coffee machines. I was just wondering If I can use a simple coffee maker to make decent iced coffee?

The recipe that I had in mind was, that I utilize the coffee from my machine and mix it with Ice and Condensed Milk to make a final product that is suitable. Maybe throwing in some hazelnut or vanilla concentrate for flavoring!


----------



## heidicookssuppe (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm just a consumer of iced coffee so this is just for-what-it's-worth.  I've drunk iced coffee for 50 years.

To me, iced coffee is brewed coffee allowed to chill and then poured over ice and doctored with only those ingredients you would doctor hot coffee.  I'm a coffee with milk person, hot or iced.

Among the sins (to my mind) against iced coffee committed by restaurants:

Number 1: pouring hot coffee over ice.  This only results in very weak coffee.

Number 2: adding extraneous stuff that turns iced coffee into some sort of sweet, liquid dessert.

Your recipe, to me, breaks the latter rule.  If you do add this to your menu, please don't just call it iced coffee for that will greatly disappoint someone like me if I were to receive it at the table.  Call it something else.  To my mind, what you describe is not iced coffee. Think of iced coffee as you do iced tea not as an alternative to a cold, sweetened "frappe-cappu-latte."  Brew it, chill it, let the customer decide what to put in it.


----------



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you. I think you're absolutely right. I should've shared a caveat: though not Asian myself I'm located in Asia and hence Iced Coffee has a slightly different connotation here. 

I'll try following the method that you mentioned.

I have another question though: How long can I keep coffee that comes out of a coffee machine in the fridge? Does it not start to loose some of its flavor (start going bad) after a few hours. Can it be kept for like upto 48 hours? Ideally I would like to follow the following procedure: I will make a batch of fresh coffee that I will then keep in the fridge to chill. Using the chilled coffee to make iced coffee for the next two days.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Make less. It might keep 2 days but not very well. When I make espresso martini I brew Around noon and chill in an ice bath. Drink from 5 till 2 AM. If any left over I might use it for lunch the following day but it's never as good. Only reason to drink leftovers like that is pure laziness... to which I occasionally succumb.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Like the lemonade... if you don't want to serve fresh and quality product them maybe you should rethink the whole idea. Sorry if I come off as rude.. not my intent.


----------



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the comments Brian. No offense taken. 

I fully believe in serving quality products, and no top of that ensuring that they're made to a set grade. That's why i'm especially concerned that I'm fully aware of how long a certain product retains its optimal flavor. I was confused because on the internet certain websites are suggesting that a brew can stay good for upto a week in the fridge.


----------



## heidicookssuppe (Apr 16, 2017)

I would experiment with a group of friends and see what they think.  Coffee stored in glass, covered, will last in the fridge a good deal longer than coffee in plastic left open on the counter.  Try taste testing.  Can your group of guinea pigs taste the difference between 6 hour old coffee, 24-hour coffee, and two-day coffee stored the way you intend to store it?  If not, you have your answer.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Any brewed coffee I save goes cloudy after a day. Even if it tastes good the appearance is less than when fresh. Maybe cold brewed is an option for you to explore. Outrageously great/strong flavor and crystal clear appearance. Not sure how long it holds, though.


----------

